# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  یه کم الکترونیک !

## kernel

با سلام خدمت مهندسین گل و گلاب  :لبخند: 

برای ما ها که علاقه به کار با سیستم های Embedded و میکرو ها رو داریم  . و مخصوصا که هممون برنامه نویس هستیم و سرعت و به نتیجه رسیدن تو کار برامون مهمه ! لازمه بدونیم چه طور یک مدار خوب طراحی کنیم که موقع اجرای پروژه دچار دلسردی نشیم  :ناراحت: 

برای اجرای یک پروژه سخت افزاری لازمه که الکترونیک رو خوب بلد باشیم ولی این قضیه در مورد ما صدق نمی کنه چون مدار هایی که ما طراحی میکنیم جزو مدارهای منطقی و دیجیتال هستند و همیشه از یک روال کلی برخوردارند !

پس کافیه فقط الکترونیکی رو که کار مارو راه می اندازه یاد بگیریم !


تو سیستم های دیجیتال و منطقی مهمترین بخش کار داشتن یک ولتاژ صاف و بدون نویز هست که 90%  موفقیت به این موضوع بستگی داره !  معمولا ما برای راه اندازی مدار هامون از آداپتور ها استفاده می کنیم که اصلا ولتاژ صافی رو نمیدن ( در نتیجه مدار خوب کار نمیکنه ) . خریدن یک منبع تغذیه خوب هم گرون در میاد ، این وسط یه چیز هست که هم ارزونه هم ولتاژ خیلی صاف با آمپر بالا میده و هم از منبع تغذیه خیلی بهتره !  پاور کامپیوتر خودمون !
یک پاور کامپیوتر معمولی تقریبا 14 تومن ( یک ششم قیمت منبع تغذیه ! ) قیمت داره که کارایی اون چند برابر یک منبع تغذیه هست !

اینجا سیم های ( pinout )  پاور رو معرفی می کنم که می تونین از اون برای راه اندازی مدارهاتون استفاده کنین :






یک سیم سبز رنگ در کانکتور مربوط اتصال به مادربرد که 20پین یا 24پین هست وجود داره که اگه اونو به سیم مشکی که کنارش قرار داره اتصال بدیم پاور شروع به کار می کنه و تا وقتی این اتصال بر قرار باشه پاور کارش رو ادامه می ده !

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
راه خوبي است ولي فكر كنم استفاده از يك باتري كوچك به صرفه تر باشه تا تغذيه ي مدار از طريق آن انجام شود.(قيمت حدود 10 هزار تومان)
من تا حالا از پاور استفاده نكردم ولي با توضيحاتي كه در مورد اين روش داديد بسيار مناسب است.


من يك فكر دارم.اگر ما يك پست براي آموزش الكترونيك درست كنيم و در آن از سطحي ترين موارد شروع و به پيچيده ترين موارد ختم كنيم چطور است.اين طور خيلي از مشكلات براي همه ي افراد برطرف مي شود.البته بايد بگويم كه من خودم خيلي الكترونيكم خوب نيست.مثلا از چگونگي و نام قطعات شروع و تا برنامه نويسي ميكرو ها پيش رويم.

اگر هم يك بخش جدا براي برنامه نويسي ميكرو بگذاريم فكر مي كنم بد نباشه.
خيلي عالي بود . امروز اين برگه را به دانسته هايم افزودم.
خدانگهدار.

----------

